
Rabbit Holes: The Secret to Technical Expertise - panic
http://blog.bityard.net/articles/2019/August/rabbit-holes-the-secret-to-technical-expertise.html
======
Browun
I think this is a duplicate -> Rabbit Holes: The Secret to Technical Expertise
-
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20791174](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20791174)

------
gregjor
touch ~/.hushlogin

